# Eclipse 3.4 (an alle ^^ )



## JavaEngel (26. Jul 2008)

Hi

ich suche für Eclipse 3.4 ein deutsches Language pack!

Ich weiß ich weiß, man nimmt das 3.2 und macht irgend ein zeug damit! Währe da jemand so freundlich mir zu helfen, ich krieg es nicht auf die Reihe. Irgendwelche Meta-Informationen müssen auf die Aktuelle Version angepasst werden. Die Frage ist nur wie?

Eventuell hat jemand sich auch schon die Mühe gemacht, würde mich warnsinnig freuen



JavaEngel


----------



## Guest (26. Jul 2008)

ja, das würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## maki (26. Jul 2008)

Wozu?


----------



## JavaEngel (26. Jul 2008)

Damit Eclipse 3.4 mit deutschsprachigen Menüs ausgestattet wird!


----------



## JavaEngel (26. Jul 2008)

Bitte, Bitte, Bitte



JavaEngel


----------



## foobar (27. Jul 2008)

http://www.eclipse.org/babel/downloads.php


----------



## tuxedo (8. Aug 2008)

Meine Meinung dazu:

Wer Java programmiert (und das tun wohl die meisten die Eclipse verwenden), und mit dem englischsprachigen Menü nicht zurecht kommt, der hat ein echtes Problem. Denn unter anderem ist die API Doku ja auch auf englisch. Und wenn es um lösen von komplexeren Problemem geht, hat man in meinen Augen schlechte Karten wenn man des englischen nicht mächtig ist. Viele Infos sind nunmal im englischsprachen Teil des Internets verstreut ...

Naja, jedem das seine.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer Java programmiert (und das tun wohl die meisten die Eclipse verwenden)


Ich denke die meisten die Eclipse verwenden, verwenden Lotus Notes, sind aber keine Java Programmierer  :wink:


----------



## maki (8. Aug 2008)

>> Lotus Notes

Gibt es das immer noch? *schauder*


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2008)

Heise hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Erfolgsmeldungen gegen den alten Widersacher Notes wollte IBM wohl nicht auf sich beruhen lassen und veröffentliche gestern eine höchst ungewöhnliche Pressemeldung, die nicht Microsofts Zahlen konterkariert, sondern zahlreiche Kunden beim Namen nennt. 15 Quartale in Folge sei der Umsatz mit Notes und Domino gegenüber dem Vorjahresquartal gestiegen, mehr als die Hälfte der hundert weltgrößten Unternehmen setzten auf das Produkt, sowie 80 Prozent der zehn größten Unternehmen in verschiedensten Branchen wie Banken, Telekommunikation, Luftfahrt und anderen.


Kompletter Artikel:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Note...h-als-Gewinner-IBM-sich-auch--/meldung/113656


----------



## tuxedo (8. Aug 2008)

@wildcard

Wenns jetzt um Lotus gehen würde, dann wäre es wohl stumpfsinning in einem Java Forum nach einem Language-Pack für Eclipse zu fragen, oder? ;-)

btw: wusste auch nicht dass es das noch gibt, und schon gar nicht dass das mittlerweile auf Eclipse basiert ?!


----------



## maki (8. Aug 2008)

alex,

client werden wohl als RCP entwickelt.

Die Domino Plattform fand ich nicht schlecht, zumindest besser als Exchange, auch wenn diese sich nur teilweise überlappen.

Was wirklich schreklich war, war damit zu entwickeln, 6-7 Programmiersprachen, keine Konsistenz da historisch gewachsen, aber die Informationspolitik war das schlimmste, Dokus etc. waren schlecht, sehr schlecht, schliesslich musst man ja den "Experten" ihr Wissen "schützen".


----------



## tuxedo (8. Aug 2008)

>> client werden wohl als RCP entwickelt

Ich hatte jetzt auch nix anderes erwartet. Nur dass Lotus noch existiert und sich für ne neuere Technologie entschieden hat war mir neu.

- Alex


----------

